# TempTags are in stock



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The latest shipment of *TempTags* has landed and the *webshop* is now showing updated stock levels.

The price remains the same as previously advertised, with the exception of a 14p rise in postage which regrettably needs to be passed on.

Wholesale enquiries also welcomed by email [email protected]


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Dispatch Closeout - 12June-15June*

Due to attending the SCAE World of Coffee / World Barista Championships in Vienna there will be no TempTag dispatches for any orders received Monday 11 June - Friday 15 June.

Order fulfilment will resume on Monday 18 June

Any TempTags ordered prior to 10pm tonight will be dispatched Monday 11 June.


----------

